# Canterville Ghost music



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi, can anyone help me identify the piece from 4.05 to about 5.00 from the beginning of 'The Canterville Ghost' movie? I think it's really beautiful, I've tried searching for it, but never found it. I gather it's by Howard Blake, but don't know the title.






I posted this in the identifying music section...but didn't get any replies.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Link doesn't work for me. 

However, after removing the strangely placed 'm' I got it to work. Don't know the music though. 

My guess would be it was written for the film. Howard Blake.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Link doesn't work for me.
> 
> However, after removing the strangely placed 'm' I got it to work. Don't know the music though.
> 
> My guess would be it was written for the film. Howard Blake.


Hahaa, don't know how that 'm' got there. Thank you for trying, you might be right. I could just try and order the movie soundtrack.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Link doesn't work for me.
> 
> However, after removing the strangely placed 'm' I got it to work. Don't know the music though.
> 
> My guess would be it was written for the film. Howard Blake.


It's because I'm on a mobile device I think.


----------

